# What is your opinion on the great Franz Schubert (between his music, image, personality)?



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Growing up playing classical piano, to a musical family, and being a German b;tch, Schubert is my favourite classical composer of all time.I relate to him a lot. 
I just admire his technicality, aggression, poetry, dark, whimsical, kind of stuff. 
Like his intellectual but badass, regency steam-punk-goth style I am also attracted to. Also he had nice hair and his complexion looked quite handsome to me.

What do you think about that?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Which part of his music do you relate the most to, his lieder, piano music, string quartets, orchestral music, or choral music?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Well the guy was no oil painting and he was a bit 'scabby' in certain areas but he could knock out some fine symphonies and some especially impressive chamber music. I love nearly all of his quartets.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

An amazing composer. In some ways he picks up where Beethoven leaves off but with startling abrupt modulations that somehow work and sound perfect. I remember years and years ago I had posted a Schubert chamber piece in a Current Listening thread that really got me excited with some descending arpeggios seeming to fall like a gentle rain. That may have been my most amazing experience with Schubert's music, but for the life of me I'm not sure which piece it was now. It might be the Piano Trio in E-flat Major op.100 below, with descending arpeggios at about the 8:00 minute mark. But all of Schubert can be spectacular.


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Merl said:


> Well the guy was no oil painting and he was a bit 'scabby' in certain areas but he could knock out some fine symphonies and some especially impressive chamber music. I love nearly all of his quartets.


WTH do you mean "scabby"? I like tough boys anyways, so it adds to his sexiness🥰😍🤩🖤❤‍🔥


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Merl said:


> Well the guy was no oil painting and he was a bit 'scabby' in certain areas but he could knock out some fine symphonies and some especially impressive chamber music. I love nearly all of his quartets.


Also I find his oil paintings to be GOD-LIKE!!!


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Weston said:


> An amazing composer. In some ways he picks up where Beethoven leaves off but with startling abrupt modulations that somehow work and sound perfect. I remember years and years ago I had posted a Schubert chamber piece in a Current Listening thread that really got me excited with some descending arpeggios seeming to fall like a gentle rain. That may have been my most amazing experience with Schubert's music, but for the life of me I'm not sure which piece it was now. It might be the Piano Trio in E-flat Major op.100 below, with descending arpeggios at about the 8:00 minute mark. But all of Schubert can be spectacular.


Jeg enig... og jeg tage efter begge Kongerlig komposerne!🎼🎵🎶🎹🎹🎹🎻🎸


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KlassikerDronning said:


> Jeg enig... og jeg tage efter begge Kongerlig komposerne!🎼🎵🎶🎹🎹🎹🎻🎸


You take after both of them? I like Schubert's personality, but should I be afraid of your Beethoven side?


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> You take after both of them? I like Schubert's personality, but should I be afraid of your Beethoven side?


Maybe both haha. He was a bit of a drunk too.🤪


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Schubert is no. 3 on my list of forever favorite composers (it goes to 3) behind Mozart and Bach. They are my top 3 and everyone else is out of the list...Schubert earned his place first of all with the violin sonatine D.385 when I was 10. My father had recorded it on cassette and I never found out who played. Then die Forelle quintet descended upon me and soon after the Unfinished symphony. I'm glad I can still discover new things. Actually I will probably soon perform some of Winterreise with trumpet (trumpet/guitar) with a new enthusiastic colleague. Had fun today with Die Krähe


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

KlassikerDronning said:


> WTH do you mean "scabby"? I like tough boys anyways, so it adds to his sexiness🥰😍🤩🖤❤‍🔥


Our colleague means Schubert had a persistent case of what is sometimes termed a "social disease".


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Our colleague means Schubert had a persistent case of what is sometimes termed a "social disease".


So you are gonna discriminate against him because of a common illness 1700s pandemic? I'm not sure if you are aware, Mozart died the same exact way. And not just from the disease. But from heavy-metal poisoning. Why do you think there is a rumor that he was poisoned by Saleri? 
Not too many non-historian and non-classical musicians like my self know this fact. But of course Mozart had more "clean, likeable" image than my "demonic, evil" Schubert. Haha that is why I like him. Because I like my diabolical bad-boys. Because I am a crazy, demented fangirl. And damn proud of it!


----------



## Music_Enthusiast1993 (6 mo ago)

KlassikerDronning said:


> Growing up playing classical piano, to a musical family, and being a German b;tch, Schubert is my favourite classical composer of all time.I relate to him a lot. I just admire his technicality, aggression, poetry, dark, whimsical, kind of stuff. Like his intellectual but badass, regency steam-punk-goth style I am also attracted to. Also he had nice hair and his complexion looked quite handsome to me. What do you think about that?


 Schubert is one of my all time favorites! A true musical genius. What makes him so good is that he wrote music that was very serious, passionate, emotional, and intellectual all at the same time. He was perfectly placed within the end of the classical and the beginning of the romantic. The only thing I could ever say is bad about his music is that it lacks the technical inventiveness that Beethoven demonstrates with his piano sonatas, just as an example. But then again, Schubert’s music shows us a lot of technical wonders. Schubert’s music is a different vibe from Beethoven’s in that it is a little bit more improvisatory-like, in my opinion. Schubert’s great ability is to tell stories with melody. He was a master at modulations too. Famously, he is known for modulating from a certain key signature to its parallel key. An example would be from f minor to f Major or from G Major to G minor. He was also extremely prolific and composed at a fast rate. Quantity is never as important as quality but Schubert could compose lots of music and still create a size-able amount of truly great works. I think his very best work is his art songs such as the art song cycle, Winterreise. He also wrote amazing pieces like The Wanderer Fantasy, the Unfinished Symphony, The “Great” Symphony in C, as well as many other notable compositions.


----------



## Music_Enthusiast1993 (6 mo ago)

KlassikerDronning said:


> Growing up playing classical piano, to a musical family, and being a German b;tch, Schubert is my favourite classical composer of all time.I relate to him a lot.
> I just admire his technicality, aggression, poetry, dark, whimsical, kind of stuff.
> Like his intellectual but badass, regency steam-punk-goth style I am also attracted to. Also he had nice hair and his complexion looked quite handsome to me.
> 
> What do you think about that?





KlassikerDronning said:


> Growing up playing classical piano, to a musical family, and being a German b;tch, Schubert is my favourite classical composer of all time.I relate to him a lot.
> I just admire his technicality, aggression, poetry, dark, whimsical, kind of stuff.
> Like his intellectual but badass, regency steam-punk-goth style I am also attracted to. Also he had nice hair and his complexion looked quite handsome to me.
> 
> What do you think about that?


Schubert is one of my all time favorites! A true musical genius. What makes him so good is that he wrote music that was very serious, passionate, emotional, and intellectual all at the same time. He was perfectly placed within the end of the classical and the beginning of the romantic. The only thing I could ever say is bad about his music is that it lacks the technical inventiveness that Beethoven demonstrates with his piano sonatas, just as an example. But then again, Schubert’s music shows us a lot of technical wonders. Schubert’s music is a different vibe from Beethoven’s in that it is a little bit more improvisatory-like, in my opinion. Schubert’s great ability is to tell stories with melody. He was a master at modulations too. Famously, he is known for modulating from a certain key signature to its parallel key. An example would be from f minor to f Major or from G Major to G minor. He was also extremely prolific and composed at a fast rate. Quantity is never as important as quality but Schubert could compose lots of music and still create a size-able amount of truly great works. I think his very best work is his art songs such as the art song cycle, Winterreise. He also wrote amazing pieces like The Wanderer Fantasy, the Unfinished Symphony, The “Great” Symphony in C, as well as many other notable compositions.


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Music_Enthusiast1993 said:


> Schubert is one of my all time favorites! A true musical genius. What makes him so good is that he wrote music that was very serious, passionate, emotional, and intellectual all at the same time. He was perfectly placed within the end of the classical and the beginning of the romantic. The only thing I could ever say is bad about his music is that it lacks the technical inventiveness that Beethoven demonstrates with his piano sonatas, just as an example. But then again, Schubert’s music shows us a lot of technical wonders. Schubert’s music is a different vibe from Beethoven’s in that it is a little bit more improvisatory-like, in my opinion. Schubert’s great ability is to tell stories with melody. He was a master at modulations too. Famously, he is known for modulating from a certain key signature to its parallel key. An example would be from f minor to f Major or from G Major to G minor. He was also extremely prolific and composed at a fast rate. Quantity is never as important as quality but Schubert could compose lots of music and still create a size-able amount of truly great works. I think his very best work is his art songs such as the art song cycle, Winterreise. He also wrote amazing pieces like The Wanderer Fantasy, the Unfinished Symphony, The “Great” Symphony in C, as well as many other notable compositions.


Well said, sir!!!👍🏻


----------

